# Anybody using 7 speed cassettes?



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

If so, what type of shifter/derailleur are you using? 
I like the idea of less gear changes between the ones I need in a downhill setting, plus weight/ other factors.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jfudge02 said:


> If so, what type of shifter/derailleur are you using?
> I like the idea of less gear changes between the ones I need in a downhill setting, plus weight/ other factors.


most DH bikes don't need all the gears...In reality we need a granny gear, a little bit higher gear for pedaling....a medium gear a little higher and 3 gears of faster faster faster ....if you want this go for it...many like it


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice, ya that was what I was thinking. 
I have a feeling I'm about to get laughed at:: 
Do you think an Altus shifter would do the trick haha as the only "quality" one seems to be the sram 7 which is like a 600 or more dollar setup.

My other option is just to drop 200 and get the Saint m820 shift+detail to match my cranks


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

You could get the X01 7 speed shiftier, GX DH derailleur and GX DH cassette. That would be much less than $600. Just the difference between the cassettes is $250. Or you could use the oneup spacer.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

It's really a shame they don't make a wide-ratio 7-speed cassette. I'm running an 11-34 6-speed, but it's a PITA to get all the parts and get it set up. I use it for general trail riding and prefer it greatly to the standard close-ratio cassettes. Details here: http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...speed-custom-wide-range-cassette-1003361.html

Settling into a cadence and wanting to fine-tune it is not gonna happen much in downhill riding.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes.

10spd Saint Shifter/Mech combo.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

honestly....get a 10 speed and lock out a few gears with limiter....way cheaper....and some of the cassettes are almost the same weight whys


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

I use a SLX 10 speed cassette 11-36t with the 3 large rings on the main spider removed, replaced with the One-Up 7-speed block. For the derailleur I use a SRAM X01 DH 10spd short cage and an X9 shifter. The limiter screw is plenty long enough to restrict it to the bottom 7 speeds.


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

also hoping the 7 speed hubs, like the ones from e.13 or hope, catch on and more manufacturers make them. To me that's the best way forward.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Adding to my previous post.

10Spd Ultegra cassette 11-25 (re-geared my road bike) with the three largest cogs removed. 
B-Tension screw is plenty long on the Saint mech to limit direction past now largest cog.
A few cog spacers to fill the void left by the missing cogs. (I have to add or subtract a spacer, or use different ones depending on hub I'm using it seems):madman:

I have't put a chain off the back of the cassette, yet. Ti-Springs  and OneUp have you covered if you're concerned.

Or one could go with a wider flange spacing DH hub.


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Cool, thanks for the input. I got the Saint derailleur, and may try the one-up block. I wish there was a way to keep the 28t though.


----------



## shmity (Oct 6, 2015)

jfudge02 said:


> Cool, thanks for the input. I got the Saint derailleur, and may try the one-up block. I wish there was a way to keep the 28t though.


There is!

I use a one up block with a sun race MX03 wide range 10spd cassette (is 11-42 in its full form). This gives you an 11-28 range.


----------



## jfudge02 (Mar 24, 2016)

Haha, awesome. I have one in the right color already on my old iDrive. Looks like I'm doing some surgery


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

2x6 on hadley $$

Just put spacer on med x5 derailleur


EDIT...^^ x5= gripshift ftw


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> honestly....get a 10 speed and lock out a few gears with limiter....way cheaper....and some of the cassettes are almost the same weight whys


This works too. Only catch is you have to build your own cassette if you want to use a wide-flange hub. I did this on my FR bike using a Hope 135mm Trials hub. I made an 11-30 cassette using 6 cogs from Miche, and it just worked.

A couple weeks ago I tried to build an 11-34 cassette using some Miche cogs and some from an old SRAM cassette, but that requires a RADR cage (which I have) and a Goat Link (which is somewhere in my garage but I can't find the damn thing).

My DH bike has SRAM's 7-speed setup because I really wanted a 10t small cog, which I couldn't do with Miche's cogs. With the original 36 F / 11 R gearing I kept wanting to shift up one more gear. That problem is now solved.

I only miss the lower gears when pedaling up from the parking lot. I can live with that. But even so I totally agree with JACKL that a wider-range 7 speed cassette would be better.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think SRAM or Shimano is really going to do something like this, and if they did it would cost a fortune. I do think Oneup or Wolftooth should work with some DH riders and figure out what would really work best. It does help to have some range, but that can be done with less gears. And still keep a shorter freehub, allowing a stronger wheel build.

I'm not a DHer, but when I do hit some medium speed downhill sections and speeds are changing fast, the wider ratios help me deal with that situation better. Is it really beneficial to shift 2 and 3 gears at a time when you are fighting for your life? I will say at the very top end the ratios can get closer, which is why I have wide ratios down low and closer up high.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

JACKL said:


> I don't think SRAM or Shimano is really going to do something like this, and if they did it would cost a fortune. I do think Oneup or Wolftooth should work with some DH riders and figure out what would really work best. It does help to have some range, but that can be done with less gears. And still keep a shorter freehub, allowing a stronger wheel build.
> 
> I'm not a DHer, but when I do hit some medium speed downhill sections and speeds are changing fast, the wider ratios help me deal with that situation better. Is it really beneficial to shift 2 and 3 gears at a time when you are fighting for your life? I will say at the very top end the ratios can get closer, which is why I have wide ratios down low and closer up high.


Sram already does do it. The have the X01 and GX both in 7spd.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

He was talking about wider range. The existing 7-speed cassettes only go up to 25 teeth or so. Which is fine for DH but it would also be nice to have the strength of a wide-flange hub without sacrificing range.

I built a 6-speed that goes to 30t, he's got one that goes to 34, and we made them out of spare parts... I wouldn't be surprised if a 7-speed could go up to 40 and still shift just fine, especially with a proper company making it.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Try to see if you can gxp w/ 20t & 36t, w/ nrwer side pull fd


----------

